# Was Soll Ich Kaufen???



## exorzist84 (9. Oktober 2001)

Hi,
wollt euch mal fragen, was ihr an meiner Stelle als nächstes in meinen PC kaufen würdet!
Hier meine Config:
AMD TB 800 MHz
512 MB RAM
GIGABYTE Board (Nebensache)
Hercules Geforce 2 MX 32MB
Sound Blaster Live 1024
17" Monitor Belina
80 GB Maxtor
20 GB IBM
und 6 GB Maxtor
5x DVD/CD Laufwerk

wat soll rein?
Grafik???

Ein Freund bietet mir ne Kyro2 64 MB für 100,- DM lohnt sich der Geschwindikeitszuwachs?

CU
Phil

P.S. THX


----------



## Moartel (9. Oktober 2001)

Bei deinem PC würde ich mir nichts mehr dazu kaufen weil es ein recht ausgewogenes und durchaus leistungsfähiges System ist. Von der Kyro kann ich dir nur abraten weil die in Tests etwas durchwachsen abschneidet. Im Benchmark von MaxPayne war sie recht gut und vor der GF2MX. Bei Q3 auch. In vielen anderen Spielen ist sie aber hinter der GeForce. Mit deinem 800er ist die Graka auch ausgereizt und eine stärkere wird nicht extrem viel schneller sein weil dann deine CPU zu schwach ist. 
Das Board ist übrigens alles andere als Nebensache! Mit nem schlechten Board kannst du deinen PC vergessen. Ich hab da so meine Erfahrungen........
Da du keinen freien IDE-Strang mehr hast kannst du leider keinen Brenner mehr rein tun. Der wäre noch interessant. Ich würde dafür die 6GB Maytor rauswerfen. Die 100GB auf den anderen HDs werden dir schon reichen.

Fazit: Spar dir dein Geld lieber und kauf dir ein komplett neues System wenns soweit ist. Beim alten kann man nix vernünftiges mehr machen weil der PC gut ausgewogen ist und keine Schwächen hat.


----------



## Comander_Keen (9. Oktober 2001)

Meiner meinung nach gehört das motherboard zu den wichtigsten dingen!! Alle teile, von der CPU bis zur netzwerkkarte, können nur optimal zusammenspielen, wenn du ein gutes board drinnen hast. Ganz vom chipsatz des boards abgesehen, welcher deinen systemtakt vorgibt (also auswirkungen auf ram und prozi!!!) 
Wenn man das ganze dann noch aus der sicht eines overclockers sieht.... usw. 

Aber naja, ich würde dir jetzte ein ddr-system mit nem 1,33GHz athlon empfehlen, wenn du viel ausgeben willst. Andererseits würde ich mit dem system warten, geht doch noch!!

PS: Kyro2 ist mist, was soll die krücke mit 64mb??? 


MfG    Comander_Keen


----------



## exorzist84 (10. Oktober 2001)

Geb ich euch ja vollkommen recht .. Board is enorm wichtig. Ich meinte damit nur, dass ich das Board nicht auswechseln würde, weil ich momentan zufrieden damit bin ... falsch formuliert, sorry.

Mhmm ich werd mir glaub ich nie ein komplett neues System kaufen - Geldverschwendung ... dann hau ich irgendwann eben mal die CPU und das Board raus, oder eben dann mal die Grafikk., aber alles einfach raus .. ne wirklich net, außerdem bei meinem niedrigen Verdienst, würd ich da ewig drauf hin sparen, bis ich mir alles leisten kann.

Ich hab vor mir anfang nächsten Jahres ein Raid Board (MSI) nen neuen Prozi (auf jeden Fall AMD --> MHz, was es halt bis dahin gibt) und ne neue Grafikk. zu kaufen (GF3 wahrscheinlich) ...
Was meint ihr?

Brenner steckt in meinem Zweitcomputer drin... hätt ich vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen! 

CU
Phil


----------



## Moartel (10. Oktober 2001)

Jetzt sagen was man nächstes Jahr kauft? Halte ich gelinde gesagt für falsch.

Ich habe jetzt einen AMD 1.4GHz, vorher hatte ich einen AMD 500MHz. Ich bin recht zufrieden mit den Dingern, werde mir aber wahrscheinlich als nächstes einen P4 kaufen. Das hat 2 Gründe. 1. funktioniert das Stromsparen mit diversen Proggies (CPUCool, atc.) bei mir nicht, und da mein PC von 13:30 - 24 Uhr läuft, ich aber die meiste Zeit nicht davorsitze wär mir das schon wichtig. Außerdem verringert das die Wärmeentwicklung und steigert die Lebensdauer der CPU. Als nächstes ist es einfach so dass der P4 ein großes Potential hat, das mit optimierter Software (und die wird glaub ich bald kommen) erst richtig zu sehen sein wird. Bei einzelnen optimierten Benchmarks sieht man das jetzt ja schon.

Bis vor kurzem war ich auch noch der festen Überzeugung dass ein komplett neues System Blödsinn ist. Aber da man dann die einzelnen Bauteile besser aufeinander abstimmen kann halte ich das jetzt für besser. 

Ne GF3 kaufen ist so ne Sache. Ich werd mir glaub ich Anfang des nächsten Jahres eine holen, bin mir aber aufgrund von Radeon und GF3Ti nicht so sicher. Die muss schon deutlich im Preis runter gehen. Was man kauft sollte man kurzfristig entscheiden, da man jetzt nicht weiß wie der Markt in 4 Wochen aussieht.


----------

